# Shop Storage



## cfellows (Jan 25, 2009)

This is the project I was working on when I boogered up my left index finger on my tablesaw a couple of weeks ago. 

The cabinet, including the smaller drawers on the left was built a number of years ago. This past couple of weeks I was building the larger drawers on the right to replace what had been a couple of shelves. I finally finished and installed he drawers this weekend. The new drawers are all 28" wide by 20" front to back. They range in depth from 8.5" on the bottom to 3.5" on the top and they ride on full extension drawer slides that I picked up on Ebay for about $5 a set. They're built entirely from 1/2" baltic birch plywood except the drawer fronts which are 3/4" thick Poplar. I was ripping the second drawer front from the bottom to width when I had my accident.

The cabinet frame was built from square steel tubing, welded together and mounted on 4" casters so it could be rolled around. The side panels are 3/4" thick plywood and the top is 3/4" thick particle board. I also built a twin of the cabinet (mirror image) at the same time. Each cabinet is 48" x 24" x 36" tall.



Chuck


----------



## steamer (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Chuck,

Hows the digit! Hope well!

Looks great!

full extension draw slides are nice.  put them on my bench too.

Dave


----------



## Shopguy (Jan 25, 2009)

Glad the finger is definitely on the mend. Good looking drawers the full extension slides makes drawers just that much more convenient. A shop can never have too many drawers! 8)
Regards
Ernie J


----------



## artrans (Jan 25, 2009)

WOW i will take a set like that i am sure your finger does not appreciate them but they look awesome. :bow: :bow: :bow: I say the pain was worth the gain great job that will help organize anyone.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice work Chuck.
 I like lots of drawers in the shop. And You were thinking of selling the woodworking tools????
just remember to keep the fingers away from all sharp spinny things that bite. 
Good to hear the talon is healing.
Tin Falcon


----------



## Maryak (Jan 25, 2009)

Chuck,

The moving finger, having been bitten, moves on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great drawers.

Best Regards
Bob


----------

